# SIMAPA and H20 in Lakeside



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

A recent poster brought my attention to a change (circa 2010) in the way Lakeside residents get their water supply. Can anyone let me know what happened, it's effects and other ramifications?

Thank You.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

FHBOY said:


> A recent poster brought my attention to a change (circa 2010) in the way Lakeside residents get their water supply. Can anyone let me know what happened, it's effects and other ramifications?
> 
> Thank You.


Can you be more informative about the change please. I've been a Simapa customer for the past six years, paying the bill annually, and so far nothing has changed for me.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

bournemouth said:


> Can you be more informative about the change please. I've been a Simapa customer for the past six years, paying the bill annually, and so far nothing has changed for me.


I know nothing about it, except what I found on a Google search for SIMAPA. IT may be a tempest in a teapot, that's why I asked.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

bournemouth said:


> Can you be more informative about the change please. I've been a Simapa customer for the past six years, paying the bill annually, and so far nothing has changed for me.


Is SIMAPA a typo for SIAPA (Sistema Intermunicipal de Agua Potable y Alcantarillado) or is there a different water supplier near Chapala? My understanding is that Guadalajara water comes from Lake Chapala and is brought to us by SIAPA.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Is SIMAPA a typo for SIAPA (Sistema Intermunicipal de Agua Potable y Alcantarillado) or is there a different water supplier near Chapala? My understanding is that Guadalajara water comes from Lake Chapala and is brought to us by SIAPA.


probably - I got the reference from a former poster - it has to do with water delivery


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think SIMAPA is a 'Municipal' division of SIAPA.
Anyway, there are no changes that we know of in Chapala. We pay once each year, in Dec-Feb, and always have water. There are offices in Chapala and in Ajijic, etc.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

While we are on the topic of water and Chapala...
What is the opinion of ex-pats living in the area to the proposal to build a second pipeline from the lake to Guadalajara? And what is the status of that plan? I just know that there has been discussion but don't know any details.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexicans seem almost universally against the second aquaduct. Expats seem mixed. Neither group seems to realize that the existing system is in poor repair, as is the infrastructure in Guadalajara, and that much of the water is wasted through leaks. When the aquaduct fails, and it will, there is no back-up and Guadalajara will be without water from the lake until it can be repaired or replaced. This could take a very long time.
Guadalajara won't fix its leaking infrastructure first, and Chapalenses don't want to see the second aquaduct built just to feed leaks, as well as increased consumption. So; it is a 'Mexican stand-off'.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Here's What Started This*

Mexico Insights: Facts, Figures, Folklore & Fiestas | All posts tagged 'simapa'

I read this post at [mexico-insights dot com slash judysblog] in response to the person who is no longer here at the Forum. I'm not there, I have no idea.

Sorry :sorry:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We, who live here, wonder why there is any confusion at all. This is maintenance of the infrastructure and a coincidence that both CFE and SIMAPA are doing something at the same time. There are many wells in the area and the need to replace any one of them is not unusual. As for electricity, voltage variations and occasional outages do happen, but usually don't last long. The same applies to internet and phone service. 
There has been talk of putting utilities underground in the main streets of Chapala. We hope it happens, but don't look forward to the mess and the outages that will come along with the progress.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Mexicans seem almost universally against the second aquaduct. Expats seem mixed. Neither group seems to realize that the existing system is in poor repair, as is the infrastructure in Guadalajara, and that much of the water is wasted through leaks. When the aquaduct fails, and it will, there is no back-up and Guadalajara will be without water from the lake until it can be repaired or replaced. This could take a very long time.
> Guadalajara won't fix its leaking infrastructure first, and Chapalenses don't want to see the second aquaduct built just to feed leaks, as well as increased consumption. So; it is a 'Mexican stand-off'.


Interesting. Thanks.


----------

